# guest gentoo network [too hard]

## idella4

I'm trying to use xen and create virtual guests.  I have success with a couple of guest domains. but this is the glitch a experienced previously in gentoo.  I can bring up a gentoo guest, the only thing that is not working is the networking.

I've found some posts that relate, but it's difficult to find a close enough match.  Most fixes relate to the dom0.  I'm actually in a suse dom0. but it shouldn't matter.  xen  is xen as a host, I would think.  The gentoo is well equipped package wise.  There must be a need to adjust the network bootup scripts.  The most important thing is that ifconfig only includes lo.  With no interfaces made  you have nowhere to go.  The gentoo has a capable wireless setup too, which can't be used without the initial interfaces being made.  Is it the gentoo or is it the host setup?  Considering it can complete effectively on others, I suspect it's the gentoo bootup routine.  Here is the gentoo.hvm config file.

```

name="gentoo"

#uuid="07937b59-ed8b-b325-cbfa-a7f4132ca7f9"

memory=256

vcpus=2

on_poweroff="destroy"

on_reboot="restart"

on_crash="destroy"

localtime=0

keymap="en-us"

builder="hvm"

extid=0

device_model="/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm"

kernel="/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader"

boot="c"

#disk=[ 'phy:sda,hda,w', 'phy:sda2,sda2,w', 'phy:/dev/cdrw3,hdc:cdrom,r', 'phy:sda7,sda7,w' ]

disk=[ 'phy:sda,hda,w', 'phy:/dev/cdrw3,hdc:cdrom,r', 'phy:sda7,sda7,w', 'phy:sda3,sda3,w']

vif = [ 'mac=aa:00:00:12:23:34,bridge=eth0' ]

#vif=[ 'mac=00:16:3e:00:16:3e',bridge=xenbr0' ]

stdvga=0

vnc=1

vncunused=1

apic=1

acpi=1

pae=1

root="/dev/sda3"

serial="pty"

```

A couple of posts suggested to stipulate the bridge=eth0 entry, but it isn't effective.  I'll keep checking

EDIT

Looks like this was too hard to figure.  Forget it.  The answer would have elluded everyone anyway, it was the kernel.

----------

